# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Belgium Guide : Interactive Maps of Brussels

## Maciamo

The Eupedia Belgium Guide now possess two new Flash maps of Brussels, which I designed this week. The first one shows the whole Brussels Capital-Region, while the second represents the historical center, "within the big boulevards".

----------

